# sidewalk clearing subs needed in Chicago



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We are looking for 30-40 employees to work for us in a sidewalk clearing capacity. Experience is helpful but pride in work is better. We will train. pay is $10/hour. No taxes taken (1099 employees). If Interested. complete applIcatIon at www.readysnowplow.com


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

10.00 an hour is low for hand laborers... unless your ok with idiots and unreliable employees... all the good ones know they can make a lot more... just sayin.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals (Aug 8, 2012)

NorthernSvc's;1492617 said:


> 10.00 an hour is low for hand laborers... unless your ok with idiots and unreliable employees... all the good ones know they can make a lot more... just sayin.


Our laborers make a minimum of $20 per hour. Who wants to get out of bed for less than that.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in the North burbs and am currently in the market for 1-2 shovelers for a single property in Northbrook. You need to be available 24/7 and have reliable transportation. Pay is $20.00/hr. with a $100.00 min. payday per event. If you can clear this zero tolerance property as we deem fit in 3 hr.'s you still make the $100.00. You would be responsible for shoveling/snow blowing and spreading sidewalk deicer. We will 1099 you.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

I worked for Ready last year.. Reliable payments and a great team to work for. They gave me a shot last year when no one else would. I'll be back (but sitting my ass in the truck!) this year!


----------

